# Painting Over New Apt - Need Advice



## stilllogicz (Apr 9, 2011)

So I'll be moving into my new apartment (750 sq ft) within a month and I've been trying to figure out exactly how I want to paint it.

So far this is what I've decided on: I want every room to have a different color including the hallways. I'm looking more into spring tones which are really light (nothing too dark but would consider mid range tones as well) in order to achieve a nice light, airy, feel good atmosphere.

Here's some more info about the apartment. The living room, dining room and kitchen has a really light colored wooden floor similar to this in color 










It's an open floor kitchen which connects to the dining room and then to the living room. The bedroom has carpet in it and the bathroom floor is tiled.

Now for the colors I was contemplating on using. I want the living room to have a nice light sunset orange color. 










I was thinking of using a light green for the kitchen and dining area.










For the bathroom I think a blue would suit the bathroom the best.










I was thinking some sort of red for the bedroom.










As for the hallway leading into the bathroom and bedroom I really have no idea what color to choose.

So what are your thoughts and advice?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

So what are your thoughts and advice?
................
You have permission to do this?:whistling2:


----------



## stilllogicz (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't follow and frankly, how is your reply relevant to my question?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Because the apartment is not your's. When you leave, they will have to repaint back to the original colors unless you do.
No one here can suggest colors for you, you have to live it. I suggest tarp, tarp any & everything. Paint drips on the carpet or hardwood floors will come outta your security deposit.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Tizzer has a point. If you are renting you want to be sure your landlord is okay with your paint scheme or you may have to pay to have it repainted.

With a small apartment, I would tend to stick with one or two colors. The more your eye stops and starts with each color change, the smaller (and choppier) the apartment will appear. If you insist on multiple colors, I would make sure they are the same value and saturation. For instance the blue and the green you chose work well together. They are both pale pastels, and they both have similar amounts of gray. The yellow and red however, are darker and much more intense. 
Keep in mind darker or overpowering colors can work against you in small spaces.


----------

